# Moto E4 PLus run 2 apps on same screen



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm not a huge technical guy, and I assume this feature is available on the "flagship" phones such as the latest IPHONE and SAMSUNG Galaxy etc. The Moto E4 PLUS however is available for under $200. Both apps can be seen and are working. SO much easier now running lyft and UBER. When you get a ping from one, the other app is also on the same screen. Just touch and you go offline on the other. Swipe up or down and the app you have the ride on will take over the entire screen. BTW, I'm writing this post on my desktop so I can't do a screen shot. Battery on this phone will easily last 8 hours with heavy activity also!


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> I'm not a huge technical guy, and I assume this feature is available on the "flagship" phones such as the latest IPHONE and SAMSUNG Galaxy etc. The Moto E4 PLUS however is available for under $200. Both apps can be seen and are working. SO much easier now running lyft and UBER. When you get a ping from one, the other app is also on the same screen. Just touch and you go offline on the other. Swipe up or down and the app you have the ride on will take over the entire screen. BTW, I'm writing this post on my desktop so I can't do a screen shot. Battery on this phone will easily last 8 hours with heavy activity also!


I'm a fan of Motorola phones. They tend to be less expensive than their competition and have less interference from convoluted user interfaces. The E4 Plus has a huge 5000 mah battery and runs android 7. Android 7 has the split screen multitasking built in.

I'm a bigger fan of year old flagships. Most manufactures release a new model once a year or so. By the time the new model hits the racks, the older model's price has been reduced to half or less. I just picked up a phone that sold for $800 14 months ago. My cost was $219, shipped, taxed, but slightly used. A huge battery (>4000 mah) is heavy and bulky. Lithium batteries can be charged about 300 times before suffering noticeable capacity loss. I favor a replaceable battery. Currently, great deals can be had with an LG V20 (3200 mah replaceable battery, 5.7" qhd screen, 4 gb ram, 64 gb storage, sd card slot up to 2 terabytes, quad dacs, android 7, etc.) I am a bit of a tech geek, I think.


----------



## Grill (Jan 23, 2017)

Here is a screenshot shot. It's split screen, not just for Motorola but for Android users.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I've been using a Samsung galaxy 8+ for the past year. It had a more powerful processor than my initial smartphone and so was better with the street navigation. 2 weeks ago when I went to charge it I got a totally ridiculous message that "moisture is detected. Unplug the charger." No matter what I tried.... every remedy in the Samsung Galaxy forums and You Tube Videos, nothing worked for more than a day, then back to the "unplug charger". There are thousands of complaints about this problem, and not one definite answer from Samsung.... So I say, ***** Samsung! I will shop for another brand.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

OK, color me confused....
The 6 months or so that I drove for Uber I used a Samsung J3 phone.... at times the navigation system did lag behind .... telling me to take the next right when I had already taken the turn to the right. So I went to the Samsung 8+...

Now that the Samsung 8 is giving me angina over a moisture problem that does not possibly exist I am looking for another phone. I saw a Motorola that seemed decent that I could buy outright for $125.... but it is on the "banned device" list. Sounds like something the Catholic Church would say about condoms....

https://www.uber.com/en-ZA/drive/resources/approved-devices/

 
*Your Uber Device*
Approved devices

Owning your own Smartphone and Data Sim Card means that you will have access to email, internet, whatsapp and other communication channels - all key tools needed to manage your business. Having your own device is a necessity to operate on the Uber platform as it is essential for all partners and drivers to have access to these communication channels.

Uber Partner App

*Approved devices*
*Make* *Model*
Apple Iphone 5 or newer
Samsung S8 / S8 Plus
Samsung S7
Samsung S7 Edge
Samsung S6/ Edge
Vodafone Smart Turbo 7
Vodafone Smart Prime 7
Vodafone SmartN8

Decorative IllustrationDecorative Illustration
Not for Uber Partner App use

*Banned devices*
*Operating System* *Make* *Model*
Android HTC Desire 816G Dual sim
Android Huawei Y550
Android Lenovo A606
Android Lenovo S660
Android Motorola Moto E (Dual SIM - XT1022)
Android Motorola Moto G
Android Samsung Core 2 Duos (SM-G355H)
Android Samsung Galaxy Grand prime
Android Samsung Galaxy Core prime
Android Samsung Galaxy E5
Android Samsung Entire J Series
Android Samsung Galaxy S Duos 3 VE
Android Samsung Galaxy Star 2 Plus (SM-G350E)
Android LG G4
Android LG G5
Android LG G6
Android Samsung A3 2017
Android Samsung A7
Android LG K4 2017
Android LG Nexus
Android Huawei Mate 9
Android Huawei Nova
Android Blackberry All devices
Android Sony All devices
Android Xiaomi All devices
Android Mobicell All devices
Android microsoft All devices


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> OK, color me confused....
> The 6 months or so that I drove for Uber I used a Samsung J3 phone.... at times the navigation system did lag behind .... telling me to take the next right when I had already taken the turn to the right. So I went to the Samsung 8+...
> 
> Now that the Samsung 8 is giving me angina over a moisture problem that does not possibly exist I am looking for another phone. I saw a Motorola that seemed decent that I could buy outright for $125.... but it is on the "banned device" list. Sounds like something the Catholic Church would say about condoms....
> ...


That list is for South Africa. I've seen it several times. What I haven't seen is a reason they've banned the devices. What if a phone isn't on either list? For what its worth, I used an LG G4 when I drove in the USA. No one said anything about it being banned or any phone being banned.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

bsliv said:


> That list is for South Africa. I've seen it several times. What I haven't seen is a reason they've banned the devices. What if a phone isn't on either list? For what its worth, I used an LG G4 when I drove in the USA. No one said anything about it being banned or any phone being banned.


Thank you!


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

How can you see surge price, long trip notification or anything else important with this dual mode? Seems more like super zombie ant mode


----------

